# Maxant Bottling Tank 101



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Think honey pump.
I run a 16 gallon bottling tank and lifting 60 pound 5 gallon bucket is a REAL pain and strain.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I know a guy who mounted a heavy duty eye bolt in his ceiling.Then a series of rope and pulleys for mechanical advantage so his wife could load 60 lb pails into the bottler.


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks, it seems a honey pump is more costly than the tank itself. That would tend to steer me towards the Model 6 GT. Installing an eye bolt is a non-starter in this situation as well. Maybe the smaller unit is the way to proceed.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

https://www.amazon.com/Delxo-Stepladders-Handgrip-Anti-Slip-WK2061A-2/dp/B01I17BCNC


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Delxo-Stepladders-Handgrip-Anti-Slip-WK2061A-2/dp/B01I17BCNC


Thanks but it's a matter of strength. I'm old!


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Bluto said:


> Thanks but it's a matter of strength. I'm old!


We switched to 3 1/2 gal pails about 5 yrs ago.
Thats 42 lbs vs 60 lbs. Big difference!!


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Until I figure a better way, I just i'll just pour 3 gallons or so at a time. Ordered the tank.


----------



## Bluto (Feb 19, 2017)

Follow up, tank finally arrived, took about 10 weeks. The no drip valve is sweeeeet!

I find that between my girlfriend and I, lifting a 5 gallon bucket isn't too difficult for the 2 of us.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Lifting the buck is the only down fall to it. 
Now time to save up for a pump.


----------

